# Another rip off on shipping!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've seen this on the cabe before but too list something on ebay with a great upfront price is one thing but to then stick it to someone on shipping is wrong. It's a nice tank but it has a bad repaint which would have to be redone anyway. 125.00 at best because you might as well buy one of the nice repops that has no paint with mystery metal underneath. Just My 2 cents.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111010487524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to mention after looking at this tank closer just to be fair and all it does not look to be a original tank. The door does not look right, it seems to be the wrong shape and the hinges look wrong but to not be bashing any more than that does anyone know for sure?


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick the cut  is a member here on the cabe.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2013)

Be nice to Nick. He paid a lot for this tank, and still won't be breaking even. Maybe it's a super early issue and it was before the piano style hinge. Someone made the tank...the repops are the correct style, so maybe another co. made these for Mead or Schwinn prior to the regular supplier??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2013)

*wtf????*

80 dollars fer shipping??? Who is delivering it? A hooker?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 12, 2013)

In my defense

$80 for shipping is to avoid taking a huge hit of eBay fees.  I've received a number of messages asking what's with the shipping.  Maybe the largest mistake ever made :-/ ha.
This is one of those expensive mistakes I'll never make again.  I bought it from another CABE member on here for $225 shipped.  They remain nameless, because I don't do drama.

Everyone should always look at the total cost of an eBay item before buying.  No one is forcing anyone to buy anything.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Everyone should always look at the total cost of an eBay item before buying.  No one is forcing anyone to buy anything.




Agreed...buy it or don't


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 12, 2013)

Well it did one thing that's for sure. It brought attention to the listing.  They say in Hollywood that bad press is still press. Ha
It was listed as an auction starting at .99 and it ran up to 165.00 plus shipping.  I had a damn reserve on it though.  I wish I could find that buyer now, had no chance to offer a "second chance offer"

All I was trying to do was getting money back.  Not offend people.  I give great deals on here and when no one wants it I go to ebay.  Sometimes I ask for more to help with the high fees.
Lets not be too quick to judge y'all


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 12, 2013)

see message below


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 12, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> In my defense
> 
> $80 for shipping is to avoid taking a huge hit of eBay fees.  .




Ebay charges the same percent on the shipping cost as they do on the sold price.You will not save any money this way.
In other words you pay a final value fee on both the selling price and the shipping cost.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 12, 2013)

schwinnderella said:


> Ebay charges the same percent on the shipping cost as they do on the sold price.You will not save any money this way.




Good to know, thank you


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope this helps the sale, sorry for the bashing. I guess ebay gets me a bit grumpy sometimes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

Ya know Nick, I think your problem with your listing is that your photo's are kinda terrible.  When your selling something like this its all about the presentation.  You've gotta somehow convince the potential buyers that this is the thing that has been missing from their lives.  Looking at your pictures the item is lost in a jarring sea of chaos and harsh lighting. Its repulsive, even if only on a subconscious level.  Get yourself a nice neutral backdrop (not white) and take the pictures outside on an overcast day.   It doesn't have to be a big production I took these pics in just a few minutes and I think they demonstrate what I mean. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1171.  You might want to spray the tank with some flat primer as well since that repaint job is of little appeal to anyone.  Just as an experiment I'd say take my advice an see what happens... Good luck.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2013)

Or...
You could get a sexy volunteer in a swimsuit to model the tank and future items for you...I mean, how cool would that tank look with a rack?
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Or...
> You could get a sexy volunteer in a swimsuit to model the tank and future items for you...I mean, how cool would that tank look with a rack?
> Chris




That's true he's in California so nice racks are probably easy to find.  Up here in Maine you don't see them too often this time of year.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That's true he's in California so nice racks are probably easy to find.  Up here in Maine you don't see them too often this time of year.




unless they are Moose, elk, deer or gun.......


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> unless they are Moose, elk, deer or gun.......




LOL, yeah I was going to add that tanks are pretty easy to find up here no matter what the season, they're called BMW's (Big Maine Women)


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> LOL, yeah I was going to add that tanks are pretty easy to find up here no matter what the season, they're called BMW's (Big Maine Women)




...could be beautiful Maine women....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes there are plenty of beautiful women here in California.  Especially here in Orange County.  Everyone is so health conscience you have to watch out for the "butter faces"
You know where everything on them looks good but-her face.
That's an oldie but goodie, I appologize


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

deleted comment


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 13, 2013)

Warmer in the winter...Shady in the summer


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Ya know Nick, I think your problem with your listing is that your photo's are kinda terrible.  When your selling something like this its all about the presentation.  You've gotta somehow convince the potential buyers that this is the thing that has been missing from their lives.  Looking at your pictures the item is lost in a jarring sea of chaos and harsh lighting. Its repulsive, even if only on a subconscious level.  Get yourself a nice neutral backdrop (not white) and take the pictures outside on an overcast day.   It doesn't have to be a big production I took these pics in just a few minutes and I think they demonstrate what I mean. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1171.  You might want to spray the tank with some flat primer as well since that repaint job is of little appeal to anyone.  Just as an experiment I'd say take my advice an see what happens... Good luck.




How's this Chris?




Except now after modeling fees the tank  is now going to cost you $550 plus shipping.
I can't win


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

Its a good start but I think you need to reposition her one arm slightly.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh what we wouldn't give to have even a few butter faces up here, all we have are butter everythings.  Seriously this is the WINNER of a local fairs beauty contest. Can you imagine what the other contestants looked like?




  Sir, while I find it disgusting to quantify human beauty in general terms, your post with its photograph singling out a specific individual to back up your miserable point of view is over the top repugnant to me. Was your point to display your ugly heart to the members of this site?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

You're right, but in my defense I feel like if you've already stooped to the shallow level of competing in a beauty contest where your being judged based on your physical qualities, then your exposing yourself to criticisms from jerks like me.  I'm sorry to have offended you though, I'll remove the post.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 13, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> You're right, but in my defense I feel like if you've already stooped to the shallow level of competing in a beauty contest where your being judged based on your physical qualities, then your exposing yourself to criticisms from jerks like me.  I'm sorry to have offended you though, I'll remove the post.




  That is a very poor defense in my court. You are again judging her and her motivations for entering a Blueberry pageant and you seem to believe you are doing so from some high ground from which you are entitled to pass judgment on the shallowness of others. Did you remove the post because I was offended or because you realize it shows you in a particularly bad light?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*who cares*

I thought I joined this site to talk bikes!? It's getting all PC up in here! No fun in that!  If things offend you then turn the "radio" off. Opinions are like, well I'd say it but someone might take offense, but you get the idea...its a mean ol world out there, can't shelter everyone from it....lol


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 13, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I thought I joined this site to talk bikes!? It's getting all PC up in here! No fun in that!  If things offend you then turn the "radio" off. Opinions are like, well I'd say it but someone might take offense, but you get the idea...its a mean ol world out there, can't shelter everyone from it....lol




  Who cares?  I care. Strangely I originally also came here to talk about bicycles but the station has, in my opinion, gotten too jammed up with irrelevant and irreverent commercials. I still tune in for my favorite shows but I find much of the background noise annoying and when I have an opinion regarding something someone posts I will share if I’m moved to. If you don’t like my posts your radio also has an on/off switch.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> That is a very poor defense in my court. You are again judging her and her motivations for entering a Blueberry pageant and you seem to believe you are doing so from some high ground from which you are entitled to pass judgment on the shallowness of others. Did you remove the post because I was offended or because you realize it shows you in a particularly bad light?




Both, we were just having some juvenile fun, it seemed harmless but maybe I took it too far.  I'm sorry,  I aspire to be a respected Cabe member such as yourself, and I hope that you will not hold this discretion against me because I think you are one of the most valuable contributors to this site.   I don't have much knowledge to share so I try to compensate by adding my sarcastic style of humor. I'm really not a bad guy, I think for the most part morally speaking I hold myself to a pretty high standard.  Sometimes I can be immature and offensive, and I sincerely apologize if my comments crossed a line this time.   -Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*tank*

Ditto to your response sir, no disrespect intended to anyone. Was merely making a statement towards what was being said, implied ect.  Maybe we should help a fellow cabe member sell his damn tank! Eesh


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2013)

I accept your apology. I'm not perfect either. I'd be a hipocrite(sp) if I didn't. ..."let those without sin among you cast the first stone". One by one they all left.... the eldest first.......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*days of our cabe*

Like sands through the hour glass  all in good fun!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 13, 2013)

Look at the title of this thread.  How many different directions and topic changes has this lead to?  It's amazing really, and this is probably only the 8,000th time this forum has produced this result.  Just imagine if Dave and Vince were in here.  Seesh

Anybody here like board games?  We must all be board, or waiting to see if someone will post something for sale at a reasonable price.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 13, 2013)

I got ripped off by Ebay. Their UPS calculator is a piece of junk. It quotes one price and when you head out to UPS they quote another. My buyer refused to pay any more shipping. The item required special packing material and I refused to send it USPS. I called the Ebay representative to get help. All I got was the shaft. They told me there is a problem with the calculator but there is nothing they can do. That shipping calculator should be an optional feature or there should be a direct link to UPS for their actual prices. I had to pay out of my pocket $28 to ship this idiots synthesizer.


----------

